# Geräuchlose Schnur



## Spinnfish90 (17. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
habe momentan auf meiner Fox Rage Ultron Spinnrute folgende Schnur drauf: WFT Plasma Green 0,14.
Diess macht extrem viel Schleifgeräusche beim einkurbeln durch die Reibung an den Rutenringen.|uhoh:

Kann mir wer eine geräuscharme Geflochtene nennen, kann auch eine 0,12 sein. Was haltet ihr von der Spiderwire Stealth Smooth 8-fach geflochtene Schnur ??

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Doanafischer (17. August 2017)

*AW: Geräuchlose Schnur*



Spinnfish90 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Spiderwire Stealth Smooth 8-fach geflochtene Schnur ??
> 
> Vielen Dank.



Hab die seit 4 Wochen auf einer Spinnrolle und bin mäßig begeistert. Daiwa Tournament ist besser.


----------



## Angler9999 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Geräuchlose Schnur*

Soweit ich weiß ist die Plasma eine 4-fach geflochtene.
Weiterhin denke ich, das jede 8-fach Braid leiser ist.

Die Daiwa 8 Braid 
die Power Pro 8 Slick?
die Sunline 8fach und andere sind recht gut.

Außer die Nanofile habe ich etwa 10 verschieden 8-fach benutzt und kann sagen, das es keine "Ausfälle" gibt. Also Geschmacksache was du drauf spulst.


----------



## stingray85 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Geräuchlose Schnur*

Die normale Powerpro (nicht 8 slick) erscheint mir auch schon recht leise. Fische sie in 0,13 und 0,15 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Fr33 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Geräuchlose Schnur*

Die PowerPro Super8Slick ist im Vergleich zur normalen PowerPro um ein vielfaches Leiser. Würde die versuchen...

 Daiwa JBraid x8 wäre auch ne Option. Aber Geflecht ist nie wirkluch geräuschlos.


----------



## Pinocio (17. August 2017)

*AW: Geräuchlose Schnur*

Benutze die Daiwa J Braid X8 in verschiedenen Durchmessern, die Schnur ist sehr leise und glatt.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Geräuchlose Schnur*

Hallo Jungs,

die Sache ist doch ganz einfach, ist die Schnur zu laut nehme ich das Hörgerät raus und gut ists. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (17. August 2017)

*AW: Geräuchlose Schnur*

Es passt halt nicht jede Schnur zu jedem Rutenring und jeder Rute. Eine Schnur pauschal laut zu bezeichnen ist unseriös!


----------



## JottU (17. August 2017)

*AW: Geräuchlose Schnur*

Geräuschlose Schnur???
Das ist jetzt nicht euer Ernst. Wie weit geht's denn noch?
Fahrt doch einfach mal ans Wasser und tuts angeln.


----------



## JottU (17. August 2017)

*AW: Geräuchlose Schnur*

Komme mir so langsam vor wie ein Neandertaler.


----------



## stingray85 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Geräuchlose Schnur*



JottU schrieb:


> Geräuschlose Schnur???
> Das ist jetzt nicht euer Ernst. Wie weit geht's denn noch?
> Fahrt doch einfach mal ans Wasser und tuts angeln.




Die Frage finde ich schon berechtigt.

Abgesehen von einer eventuellen  Scheuchwirkung finde ich persönlich Geräusche die vom Angelgerät  ausgehen eher als störend. Ob das nun die Schnur ist oder eine  klappernde Rolle, es mindert den Erholungswert (ausgenommen kreischende Bremse im Drill)
Vielleicht bin ich da auch nur überempfindlich und es wäre eigentlich egal #c


----------



## Chris1711 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Geräuchlose Schnur*

Wenn der Preis nicht so entscheidend ist empfehle ich die Daiwa 8 Braid evo. Hab die auf mehreren Rollen und bin zufrieden. Die J Braid ist auch ok....


----------



## geomujo (17. August 2017)

*AW: Geräuchlose Schnur*

Die Geräuschärmste Braid, die ich kenne ist die Climax Touch 8 Braid. Mittlerweile hat die Schnur auch ein Update erfahren - daher kann ich nur für die alte sprechen. Und die war extrem leise, kaum Spliss bildend und hatte eine sehr gorße Tragkraft (gefühlt). Wenn man nicht gerade Superharte Prügel einsetzt, wäscht sie auch nicht so schnell aus.

Die Spiderwire Stealth Smooth 8 Braid (wat fürn Name) habe ich in der Stärke 0,10mm seit nem 3/4 Jahr in der Farbe Gelb im Einsatz. Ebenfalls angenehm leise (leiser als Daiwa 8 Braid) und noch farbstabiler. Neigt aber zum abplatten wie eine Gliss. Ob das negativ ist oder nicht - wenns auf Distanz geht merkt man das schon ein wenig - flach bedeutet größere Grenzfläche zw. Schnur und Luft und damit mehr Widerstand.


----------



## Tinctorius (17. August 2017)

*AW: Geräuchlose Schnur*

Ich fische die Momoi Ryuijin in 0,06.
Habe schon einige Schnüre durch und bin mehr als begeistert.
Absolut rundgeflochten, keine Geräusche und mega Wurfweiten, zudem eine super Tragkraft.
Sie ist zwar nicht günstig, aber dafür jeden Cent wert!!
Habe bisher noch keine vergleichbare Schnur gefunden.


----------



## geomujo (9. November 2018)

Zur Spiderwire mal noch ein Nachtrag. Da mir diese Schnur so gut gefallen hat, habe ich sie auf mehreren Rollen bespult. Meist in 8er oder 10er Stärke. Bisher konnte ich bei der Schnur keinen Ausrutscher beobachten. Ja, sie ist anfangs recht steif, das Coating geht aber nach ein paar Einsätzen zurück und dann wird sie etwas weicher. In ganz frischem Neuzustand erzeugt sie ein leichtes Schleifgeräusch. Da hilft es die Schnur nach einem kräftigen Wurf einmal komplett unterwasser einzuholen. Dadurch nimmt sie etwas Wasser auf und wird geschmeidiger. Keine Angst - sie trieft nicht wie die T8 von Daiwa, wo es nur permanent so an den Ringen tropft. Die *Spiderwire Stealth Smooth 8* bleibt zwar etwas feucht zieht aber kein Wasser in die Spule.

Die Geräuschentwicklung empfinde ich als sehr gut. Selbst an äußerst harten Ruten, die vorher empfindlich waren in Sachen Sound, gehen die Geräusche merklich zurück. Die Tragkraft ist völlig ok. Um eine 8er Schnur zum bersten zu bringen muss man schon richtig dran ziehen. Die 10er gibt nochmal ein zusätzlich sichereres Gefühl. Auch die Knotenbildung am Übergang zum FC gelingt eigentlich fast immer problemlos.

Für mich ist die Schnur daher ein klarer Kauf! Der Preis ist auch konkurrenzlos günstig mit 7,50€ pro 100m von der 3000m Großspule. Eine 300m konfektionierte Einzelhandelsspule kostet um die 25€. Schön wäre noch eine echte Yellow-Variante - die derzeitige kommt eher wie ein grün rüber. Man erkennt zwar gelbe Farbanteile in der Schnur, das grün dominiert aber. Im Dunkeln erkennt man sie jedenfalls sehr sehr gut. Eine orange Sunline *Super PE 8 Braid *ist keinen Deut besser, nur oranger, teurer und Schlaufenknotenempfindlicher. Die Flechtung beider Schnüre ist unterm Mikroskop betrachtet nämlich identisch.


----------



## Bronni (10. November 2018)

Momoi Ryujin: Ich kann dem nur zustimmen, eine bessere Schnur hatte ich bisher nicht!
Allerdings ist der Preis, mit mehr als 40€ für 150m, schon sehr happig.
Ich glaube auch, dass es zZ nichts Besseres auf dem MArkt gibt.


----------



## hanzz (10. November 2018)

Bronni schrieb:


> Momoi Ryujin: Ich kann dem nur zustimmen, eine bessere Schnur hatte ich bisher nicht!
> Allerdings ist der Preis, mit mehr als 40€ für 150m, schon sehr happig.
> Ich glaube auch, dass es zZ nichts Besseres auf dem MArkt gibt.


Jo.
Climax, Evo, Power Pro kommen da meiner Meinung nicht mit. Sind aber auch gute Leinen.
Und ja sehr happig.
Wenn man mal eben drei Rollen damit bespulen will, haut das schon gewaltig in die Geldbörse. Aber sie ist verdammt gut.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. November 2018)

Betreff : Momoi Ryujin

Ist die wirklich so gut ??? Was ist an der Schnur so besonders ???
Brauche gerade neue Schnur und würde die ggf. gerne mal ausprobieren wenn ihr so von der schwärmt!!!
Wie ist die denn mit der Haltbarkeit, habt ihr schon Erfahrungen sammeln können ???
Bei meiner intensiven Angelei schafft es keine Schnur mehr als drei Monate, dann sind die überwiegend durch...
Hole mir immer ein paar Meter mehr und dreh die nach Verschleiß auf der Rolle, so habe ich zweimal ausreichend Schnur für etwas weniger Geld...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. November 2018)

Erstmal müßt ihr bei den Geflecht resp. Dyneemaschnüren genauer spezifizieren, was für welche das sind und Nebenbedingungen wie Alter, Abbriebszustand etc.

Die glatteren sind erstmal grundsätzlich leiser als die rubbeligen, das kann man zwischen den Fingern sogar erfühlen.
Reihenfolge:  Außenschicht | 8fach | 4fach
Die weicheren sind leiser als die harten.
Reihenfolge:  8fach | 4fach | Außenschicht
hier treten auch runde Flechtung oder unrunde billigere Flechtung mit Unterschieden auf.

Vor allem ist eine Härte der Schnur mehr oder weniger vergänglich, wenn die Stabilisatorausrüstung des Garns verschwindet, durch Abschubbern oder Auflösen.
Positiv ist die merklich weicher und leiser laufende Schnur. Negativ ist das Wasseraufnehmen und die leicht auftretende oder permanente Zerfaserung, also auch schlechte Haltbarkeit bei anschubbern.

Die mit einer Außenschicht versehenen oder eine Außenschicht eingebrannten wie z.B. Hemingway Futura oder Fireline/Nanofil verlieren ihre Stabilisatorausrüstung nicht so einfach.

Ich habe  z.B. die lackartige Stabilisatorausrüstung bei einer PowerPro Superslik 8 (hellgrüne 8 o. 10lb) alleine durch das straffe Aufspulen schon abgeschubbert  , wie zwei ganz unterschiedliche Schnüre auf der Verkaufsspule und der Rollenspule. Ist immens breiter geworden, fasert auf, ist aber auch sehr leise so 

Neben der  PowerPro Superslik 8 ist das vor allem die (alte) Spiderwire Stealth, die nach kurzer Zeit so abgeschubbert und weich wird, dass sie dann ihrem " Stealth "   alle Ehre macht. Aber auch sehr empfindlich gegen wirklich schlechte Rutenringe ist, wo sie durchgeht. Paradebeispiel sind die Stahlringe SS304 von Pacbay, auch die Modernen Minima, die einfach sehr viel lauter sind und ordentlich abreiben.
Richtig gut ist die Daiwa J-Braid x8, die hat aber keine nennenswerte Stabilisatorausrüstung drauf. Außerdem ist sie sehr erstaunlich dünn und fast maßhaltig, eine echte Ausnahme im breiten Vergleich.
Den unterschied zum teureren Paralleltyp EVO konnte ich bei einer gebrauchten EVO Schnur auch nicht entdecken, schien aber etwas steifer zu sein, als war da wohl was drauf. 
Eigentlich dreist der Preisunterschied ....

Ich angele gerne die Daiwa J-Braid x8, setze sie von der Sorgfalt her ein wie eine abgeschubberte Spiderwire Stealth, also Dyneema-Haare verfuseln sich überall gerne, Gras, Fichtenzweige etc. ...  Dreck und Salz wird aufgenommen.
Bis auf die Stealth Code Red ist die Stealth grün gelb durch die "nackte" J-Braid x8 gut ersetzbar, auch preislich.

Die besten Rutenringe sind m.E.n, die Fuji Alconite gefolgt von den Fuji SIC, gefolgt von SlimSIC. Die Spitzenringe sind aber allermeist nur mit Fuji Alconite wirklich glatt.
Aber auch die einfacheren Ringe der großen Herstellerlabels Shimano und Daiwa  und (meist Gamakatsu/Spro) sind erstaunlich gut, die achten anscheinend im Großeinkauf darauf ziemlich gute Ware zu bekommen, die quasi in realiter sogar besser ist als beworben. 
Dagegen gibt es bei den dubiosen Labels die großartigsten Beschreibungen, gerne mit Titanium und phantastischen SIC-Auschmückungen, die in Praxi aber als Schubberkandidaten schnell auffallen.

Hier gibt es reichen Raum für Selbsttests mit Watte oder roher Dyneema, Nähgarn, Wickelgarn etc., beim Spitzenring auch über 90-Grad bis in 120-Grad Umlenkung.
Leider auch beim Rutenbauteilehandel notwendig, da schwankt es gerne mal mit den Lieferungen.

Wenn man beim gleichmäßigen Einspinnen den Winkel zur Schnur verändert, bis hin zu 0-Grad in einer Linie, und das Geräusch an Rute und (scheinbar) an Rolle verändert/verreingert sich, hat man einen guten Hinweis auf einen schabenden Spitzenring. 

Allerdings darf man da letztlich nicht zu pingelig sein, man wird bei genauem nachschauen oft enttäuscht sein, welche Polierqualität der Hersteller - selbst Fuji - abliefert. Beim Wurf tritt ja keine große Schnurablenkung auf und man hört nichts von den weiter außen liegenden rauhen Ringbereichen.


----------



## Purist (10. November 2018)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Betreff : Momoi Ryujin
> Ist die wirklich so gut ??? Was ist an der Schnur so besonders ???



Das Marketing, die Fanboys, die wie üblich falschen Durchmesserangaben und natürlich die kräftig gesalzenen Preise.

Dyneema bleibt Dyneema und die Beschichtung, so toll die auch sein mag, geht ohnehin früher oder später flöten.

Eine wirklich leiste Schnur ist Nylon, ist in sehr guter Qualität aber einfach nur zu billig um dafür heute noch groß die Werbetrommel zu rühren.


----------



## geomujo (10. November 2018)

Wer will schon zugeben, dass er kein gutes Geschäft gemacht hat?   Wenn ich 50€ und mehr für ne Schnurfüllung berappen muss, wäre die Erkenntnis, dass für einen Bruchteil des Geldes die annähernd gleiche Qualität geliefert wird, umso bitterer.


----------



## Inni (11. November 2018)

Daiwa turnament oder Sunline Super8


----------



## knutwuchtig (12. November 2018)

ich hab  mir letztens eine 16 x  geflochtene  aus chinesien kommen lassen .
13,70 dollar für 100 m  was in etwa auch der preis in euronen ist.
leider gibt es die schnur erst ab 23 er -15.8 kg 
die schnur ist ultra weich ,und sehr leise


----------



## Bronni (12. November 2018)

Momoi Ryujin: Eine endgültige Bewertung abzugeben, fällt mir schwer, da ich sie erst ca. drei Monate in Gebrauch habe. Mein erster Eindruck war schon einmal erstklassig, Tragkraft, Geschmeidigkeit und vor allem, die Geräuschentwicklung, einfach klasse. Die Farbe der Schnur hat sich bisher überhaupt nicht verändert, also insgesamt bekommt diese Schnur die Schulnote 1-. Das Minus bezieht sich auf den Preis, der ist schon gewaltig. Sollte es sich aber zeigen, dass die Schnur auch über einen längeren Zeitraum alle Merkmale weiterhin beibehält, streiche ich das Minus.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. November 2018)

Danke fürs Feedback...


----------

